# Mechanical Engineering Senior Design Project S4 Turbo Project SURVEY



## salts (Oct 12, 2009)

To all,
Andrew Dean and myself, Aaron Saltsman, are undertaking a senior design project for Mechanical Engineering at the University of Cincinnati. We are in the design phase of completing a single turbocharger kit for the s4 2.7T. I have completed two other versions of the single turbo system but they were one off builds. The purpose of this project is to create a fully designed and engineered turbo system that would be reliable, reproducable and powerful. This survey is to find out what you, possible future customers and performance enthusiasts, would desire from a single turbocharger kit. Please open the link and highlight your selections on the word document. Then send the completed survey to [email protected] This is just a survey. We are not looking for critizism or any personal opinions. Completed surveys is all that we are looking for. Thank you and we greatly appreciate your time. 
Regards,
Andrew Dean 
Aaron Saltsman
http://homepages.uc.edu/~wisse...y.doc
Surveys are required by October 20th 2009.


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: Mechanical Engineering Senior Design Project S4 Turbo Project SURVEY ([email protected])*

fwiw for the cost of the kits listed you could do a vrt 034 swap and make a lot more power than it's worth dumping the same amount of cash into a 2.7t without all the reliability issues.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

young31 said:


> Any update for this project sir? i hope this gone well...
> 
> Thank you.


Does not seem like it. I just do not know why someone would want to go single with a car that has two to start with. I would like to see some of the research done to show that one is better than the other. (In this case pertaining to the 2.7T power plant)


----------

